
Show HN: Drive-up access to rsync.net cloud storage - rsync
http://www.rsync.net/products/oob.html
======
rsync
Just a note based on questions curious folks have asked ... we use Ubiquiti
UAP-LR access points for this service.[1]

As always, email and ask for the HN-readers discount, which is substantial.

[1] [http://www.smallnetbuilder.com/wireless/wireless-
reviews/321...](http://www.smallnetbuilder.com/wireless/wireless-
reviews/32189-ubiquiti-uap-lr-long-range-access-point-reviewed)

~~~
mattl
So.. I request the address of the location, I can drive over the building, and
then sit out on a long range wifi connection and then rsync my data from the
parking lot?

~~~
rsync
I think the realistic scenario is: You request the address/access information
and you file that away with other important information and resources that are
part of your disaster recovery plan.

Yes, you may certainly drive over and access it anytime you'd like, and as we
say: this may be useful in ways we haven't envisioned.

Also, while the AP is a "long range" AP, nothing special is required on your
end. Just park and open your laptop.

But our main goal here was to become _even more_ of a safe deposit box for
data, and that means being available _even when the Internet isn 't_.

------
kqr
I'm not using anywhere near all the neat things provided by rsync.net, and my
account is like the smallest one possible, but damn am I happy to have my data
there. They're super cool people even when it comes to the smallest customers.
Keep up the good work!

------
miketdavis
If we ever had to perform a complete restore from backup, this is probably how
I would do it.

~~~
rsync
Yes, and depending on your location, we'd be happy to facilitate this for you
- most likely with a wired ethernet connection and a cup of coffee, etc.

But do remember - one of our basic services is physical delivery of data
(usually SATA drives over FEDEX) so you don't need to be local to our
datacenter to have speedy disaster recovery.

------
noja
This is a brilliant idea! Very original.

